# mond zum leuchten bringen



## brave cookie (16. Februar 2004)

Hallöchen miteinander!
Wäre super wenn mir jemand bei folgendem Problem weiterhelfen könnte.
Ich würde gerne ein normales pic vom Mond zum "leuchten" bringen.
Vielleicht auch farbtechnisch was ändern, das der Mond so richtig schön goldgelb leuchtet. thanks a lot schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (16. Februar 2004)

Hi,

Die Lösung scheint einfacher als man denkt. Man gehe auf die Ebenenstile --> Schein nach innen, da ein wenig mit den Werten spielen, anschließend, wenn Dir das Ergebnis noch nicht so ganz zusagt, auf Schein nach außen. Und schon leuchtet Dein Mond wie frisch aus dem Kernkraftwerk entstiegen 

Gruß vom ALF


----------



## brave cookie (17. Februar 2004)

Ja stimmt! Is manchmal einfacher als man denkt! 
Vielen Dank für deinen Tip.
Hab jetzt nen Leuchtmond!


----------

